
Tell HN: My recipe against procrastination - zebra
I had a history of heavy procrastination. A therapist suggested that this is panic due to the great number of tasks in my todo list. You look them all and panic &quot;They are so many&quot;.<p>My recipe:<p>1. Split your work into tasks. They may become hundreds, but don&#x27;t worry. Describe them on a paper, or in a todo app.<p>2. Pick ONE suitable task for the moment.<p>3. Write it down on a piece of paper and put it in front of the keyboard. Close the todo app or push out of sight all other papers!<p>4. Prepare your workstation - open the IDE&#x2F;text editor with the needed files open. Open the browser on the page you&#x27;ll be working on. (I&#x27;m a web dev)<p>5. Go for a short walk or sit down in a quiet place. Leave all communications behind. NO DISTRACTIONS!<p>6. Start staring at something relaxing - trees, birds, 24h nature channel<p>7. If there comes a thought about the chosen task - write it down on a piece of paper<p>8. IMPORTANT: If you start thinking about the other tasks push the thoughts aside - &quot;They are for later, they are written down. Now back to the current task.&quot;<p>9. After 10-15 minutes of relaxation return to your workstation. Look at the piece of paper and start working on the task.<p>10. When the chosen task is done go to 2.<p>After finishing a task reward yourself mentally and physically. When you are in your relaxation place say to yourself &quot;Task done - good job from me&quot;, and give yourself a treat - something you love - something sweet, cigarette or a Cuban cigar if a big project was finished.<p>The workstation and the place for relaxation must be two separate places - this creates different brain moods, and this is important.<p>I think that the quiet relaxation and pushing aside the thoughts about the other tasks are the key moments in my improvement. Now I can make up to 5-6 fruitful hours of work a day.<p>I hope that this will help to someone with the same problem.
======
luxpir
Appreciate you putting this out there. Forced focus, it's a good technique.
Why not start a workshop?

~~~
zebra
I'm only two months into this regime. I want to see durable results and maybe
I'll start. But my town is not big. Is there a way to make an online workshop?

~~~
luxpir
Sure, but I'm wondering now if an ebook 'brought to you by todo.yt' might not
be a better idea in your case. Real experience presented with a real solution.
You could collect emails, let people pay what they want (as thanks) via
Gumroad etc. or just give it away under CC. Or do all of those... If you want
help writing, happy to look it over with you.

Really like your thinking with todo.yt. I'm between folded lists in Vim and
Trello most days. TBH I could live without Trello if I just tagged each todo
line effectively, but your app brings all that timetracking and priority
goodness to the situation.

~~~
zebra
Is it possible to write a book about my experience?

It will be very short: "I decided to make a tool for my needs. Work. Work.
Work. I liked the result and I added multiuser. Now I am struggling to find a
way to show it to the world."

I will contact you.

------
zebra
There was another point but because of 2000 char limit:

10b. If the task is too long in time or too boring you may set an egg timer
for 45 to 60 minutes and make the relaxation break.

